# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Duizelig/Innerlijke onrust

## breggel

Hoi,

Ik ben nu al bijna 3 maanden dag 1 dag uit duizelig en het wordt soms minder, dan denk ik dat ik er vanaf ben en de volgende dag komt het in alle hevigheid weer terug. Het wordt niet minder, het lijkt wel erger te worden...
Sinds 3 dagen een enorm gevoel van innerlijke onrust, waardoor mijn benen erg slap voelen en ik een soort van zenuwachtig gevoel heb rondom mijn maag gebied. Over een aantal weken word ik vrijwillig op genomen bij een GGz instellig om tot rust te komen en therapie te volgen. Maar dit duurt dus nog 4 a 5 weken. Ik weet niet meer hoe ik de dagen door moet koem, zonder nog gekker te worden zeg maar......
Heeft iemand tips of herkend iemand zich in mijn klachten?

Ik hoor graag.....

Groetjes Bregje

p.s bloed onderzoeken bla bla bla is allemaal in orde, gebruik geen AD.....

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Je hebt allerlei onderzoeken gehad schrijf je, ik weet niet precies welke. Maar is er ook een keer naar je wervelkolom gekeken ? Problemen die daar vanaf komen kunnen ook deze klachten geven.
Ik hoor overigens ook dat hoop mensen met duizeligheid baat hebben met fysiotherapie. Misschien is dit een optie tot je opnamen.
Wil je veel sterkte wensen met dit alles!

----------


## Agnes574

Als je denkt dat je het tot je opname écht niet uithoudt,vraag dan aub aan je (huis)arts om een rustgever/tranquilizer om die tijd door te komen?!
Is dat geen goed idee??

Sterkte Ag

----------

